# مليونية رجوع " دونا نبيل "



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فى عُرف " الثورة المكيدة " أنه قد خُصِصَ يوم " الجوموعة "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]للمليونياااااات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبما أننا عمرنا هنا ما طلعنا فى مليونيات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فقد جاءتكم الفرصة الذهبية لعمل المليونية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس المليونية مش موجهة ضد حد ....أنا باقول أهوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش هنقول يسقط يسقط حكم المُرشد ...ولا هنطالب بالقصاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هقول لـــ " دونا نبيل "  كلمتين

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كُلنا يا " ست الكُل " بنعدى بحالات نفسية سيئة أو "مود" مش لذيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحالات من : القرف – الزهق – النرفزة – العصبية – الرفض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو صدمة فى آحاد الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحالات من " ماليش مزاج " : أتكلم – أرغى – أدردش – أشارك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوكيييية – معاكى مين مننا مش بيعدى الفترة دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدى وقتك مع كل بوكيهات العكننة اللى أنا رصتها فوق  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأحنا منتظرينك  تدوسيها برجلك.....وترجعى لنا

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)

*ايه دة ؟؟ انا قولت تلاقيها مختفية عشان الامتحانات مش اكتر ؟؟

ربنا ما يجيب لا زعل ولا عكننة ولا قرف ولا الرصة اللى انت رصيتها دى ! 

احنا مستنيينها اهو .. و بعدين هى السبب فى رجوعى و رجوعك و فى الاخر هى اللى تختفى ؟؟ طب تيجى ازاى ؟*


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2013)

> أوكيييية – معاكى مين مننا مش بيعدى الفترة دى ؟



علي رايك ياعبود مين مننا ما مرش ببوكيهات العكننه دي
وبالرغم من كده بندخل المنتدي عشان نسمع كلمه تريحنا
او خبر يفرحنا او نكته تضحكنا والا يحيلنا انهيار عصبي ونيأس من الحياه وكما قالها زعيم الامه لايأس مع الحياه ولا حياة مع اليأس
دانون ياللا غاليتي تعالي بسرعه 
يارب تكون الامتحانات خلصت عشان اشتقنالك قوي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

*الأمتحانات خلصت 
وما فيش ايتوها حجج
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2013)

السيدة / دونا نبيل
علامة هامة فى هذا المنتدى
انها رمانة الميزان
ترجع بالسلامة


----------



## tamav maria (17 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأمتحانات خلصت *​


​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * وما فيش ايتوها حجج*​
> ​





 مش عارفين السبب
 بس نيابه عن كل اعضاء المنتدي ها نبعت لها اغنية 
اشتقت لك 
للموسيقار  الرائع مطرب الشرق واجمل صوت 
 الفنان فريد الاطرش

 [YOUTUBE]tUuxPItVtMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

*دى مش مليونية ياجماعة
دة احنا كدة أربع " تنفار " بس !!!!!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههه انا جيت اهو اخليكم خمسة 
معلشى يا استاذى الناس كلها مشغولة بحملة التمرد 
ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامة يا دونا وتنورى المنتدى تانى 
بمواضيعك الرائعة 
عاوزين دونا عاوزين دونا *​


----------



## V mary (17 مايو 2013)

وانا كمان اهو نزلت المليونية


----------



## thebreak-up (17 مايو 2013)

*اهو انا السااااااااااابع، دونا ارجعي فينك، يلعن اليوتيوب على ابوه لو معناه إنك حاتسبينا وتروحي.* :smil8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> السيدة / دونا نبيل
> علامة هامة فى هذا المنتدى
> انها *رمانة الميزان*
> ترجع بالسلامة


 فعلا الكلمه دى تنطبق على دودى
 و عجبتى يا عبود لما قولت لها تدوس على كل ده--
 و انا كنت قولت لها تجيب الشبشب و تدى كل البوكيهات المدسوسه من شوشو بيه  علقه جميله-- و تستريح شويه و تعمل نيو ستايل 
 و تنزل لنا بفورمت الساحل ---- اقصد بفورمت الرجوع هههههههههههههههههههه
 بجد يا دونا و حشنى وجودك-- كنت اى وقت اخش الاقى  اورنجيكا موجود و جميل-- دلوقتى حسى بفراغ  و سكون-- 
 تعالى بئا -- هنسيبك تريحى شويه من شده اعصاب الامتحانان و هنستناكى على احر من الجمر--
 مستنيينك:smi420:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2013)

* 

 

  :smi200:


:big61:

لأ بجد ربنا يرجعهالنا بمشاركتها و مواضيعها الحلوة

و بعدين بأة أنا لسة مدياك تقييم قريب

هى شغلانة و لا إيه ؟
:w00t:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2013)

الواحد مشغول بس لقى الموضوع ده وشكل دونا ماشية وزعلانة وده مينفعش ولا يجوز 
معلش يا استاذ عبود شكلى هكسر الاتفاق للمرة التانية انهارده , بس اسمح المرة ديه علشان خاطر دونا 
وبالنسبة لدونا مفيش احلى من الاغنية ديه ترجعها 


ارجع للشووووووووق ياللى انت ناسينى 

[YOUTUBE]WF9AOAmFJ38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

*عايزين دونا .. عايزين دونا
علي فكره انا ممكن اعمل اعتصام هنا في التوبيك 
وكمان ممكن اعمل اضرااااااب عن كل التوبيكات لو مرجعتيش*






*وبالنسبة "للبوكيهات"
فكلنا فعلا عندنا بوكيهات وانا واحده من الناس عندي جناين مش بوكيهات**





 الحمد لله

يارب تبقي ايامك كلها بوكيهات فرح وسعاده وامل وخير وحب

استاذي عبود شكرا علي المظاهره الجميله 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

*بس فى حاجة ناقصة فى المظاهرة دى يا استاذنا 
مظاهرات التحرير بيوزعوا كنتاكى 
احنا عاوزين من ده هههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بس فى حاجة ناقصة فى المظاهرة دى يا استاذنا
> مظاهرات التحرير بيوزعوا كنتاكى
> احنا عاوزين من ده هههههه*​


*او جبنه نستو يا....**:w00t:**:w00t:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *او جبنه نستو يا....**:w00t:**:w00t:*


*هههههههه ايوة جبنه نستووووو يا معفننييييييييين 
لا بقى انا طماعة وعاوزة كنتاكى وخمسين جنيه كمان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه ايوة جبنه نستووووو يا معفننييييييييين
> لا بقى انا طماعة وعاوزة كنتاكى وخمسين جنيه كمان *​


كنتاكي وخمسين جنيه:t9::t9::t9:
لا انا راضيه عايزة نستو وحزمة جرجير:w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كنتاكي وخمسين جنيه:t9::t9::t9:
> لا انا راضيه عايزة نستو وحزمة جرجير:w00t:


*هههههههههه يا متواضع انت 
طالما فيها جرجير خلاص موافقة *​


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2013)

لالالادونا تسيب المنتدى
صعب قوى
هى اكيد عندها ظروف خاصة بيها وهترجع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كنتاكي وخمسين جنيه:t9::t9::t9:
> لا انا راضيه عايزة نستو وحزمة جرجير:w00t:


 هههههههههههه و انا الى كنت بقول لعبود فى التقييم مين هيوزع الزيت و السكر-- 
 فكرتووووونى احنا بتوع النستووووو -- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه و انا الى كنت بقول لعبود فى التقييم مين هيوزع الزيت و السكر--
> فكرتووووونى احنا بتوع النستووووو -- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اومال ايه يا حبوا افرض دونا 
منفذتش طلباتنا على طووووووووول 
نمووووووت من الجوع احنا بقى ولا اييييييييه 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اومال ايه يا حبوا افرض دونا *
> *منفذتش طلباتنا على طووووووووول *
> *نمووووووت من الجوع احنا بقى ولا اييييييييه *
> *هههههههههههه*​


 قال مش هتنفز قااال
 لاااازمن و لابد هتنفز-- لما تخلص مزاكرا و امتحانات  و اللذى منه---
مش هتقدر تقاوم قلبها
 قلبها بيحبنا اوى:Love_Letter_Open:
 شايفا نظام فرد العضلات ده ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قال مش هتنفز قااال
> لاااازمن و لابد هتنفز-- لما تخلص مزاكرا و امتحانات  و اللذى منه---
> مش هتقدر تقاوم قلبها
> قلبها بيحبنا اوى:Love_Letter_Open:
> شايفا نظام فرد العضلات ده ههههههههههههههههههههه


*
يا حبوا يا جااااامدة ههههههه
 ايووووووون شايفه همتك بقى يا حبوا ورجعهالنا تانى 
تنور المنتدى كله *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا حبوا يا جااااامدة ههههههه*
> *ايووووووون شايفه همتك بقى يا حبوا ورجعهالنا تانى *
> *تنور المنتدى كله *​


 بصى يا رورو  احببتى هههههه هى هترجع 
 بس  هتلاقى شريطه على اسمك و شيرطه على اسمى ههههههههههههههههه الا ما فى موضوع سايبينه فى  حاله يمشى فى مساره الصحيح الا لما نخش و نخربه ههههههههههههههههههه و فى بقيت العصابه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه و انا الى كنت بقول لعبود فى التقييم مين هيوزع الزيت و السكر--
> فكرتووووونى احنا بتوع النستووووو -- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههه لا زيت وسكر ايه
دي مظاهره لدونا يعني الكلام علي تقيل:99:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههه لا زيت وسكر ايه
> دي مظاهره لدونا يعني الكلام علي تقيل:99:


 اهو فرد من افراد العصابه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بصى يا رورو  احببتى هههههه هى هترجع
> بس  هتلاقى شريطه على اسمك و شيرطه على اسمى ههههههههههههههههه الا ما فى موضوع سايبينه فى  حاله يمشى فى مساره الصحيح الا لما نخش و نخربه ههههههههههههههههههه و فى بقيت العصابه


*يااااااااااااااهاااااااار فحلقى مفحلق بالفحاليق المفحلقة بالمفحلقات المتفحلقة 
فاهمة حاجة ولا انا برده 
طب بقولك ايه اللى يسأل عليا متنسيش تقوليله انا لسة هونيك فى موزمبيق عندى جولة موزمبيقية باحتة مع رئيس القبيلة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهو فرد من افراد العصابه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بريئ يابييييييه ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

طيب المظاهرة دى حبآ فالوطن يعنى بلوشى  ولا فى مقابل  ها 
؟؟؟؟
على العموم  اللى يعرف الراجل اللى عامل الماظرة دى يبلغنى هههههههههههههه
انا  مشاغب قديم ههههههه  
بس ربنا يستر علينا  بقى 
ويلا يا دونا  والا عليا الطلاج  هطفشليك المتظاهرين ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

يابنات انا فتحت الدرج عندي لقيت كام مولوتوفايه علي كام شمروخ
اجيبهم هينفعوا في المظاهره ولا  ممنوع ولا ايه دلوني


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنات انا فتحت الدرج عندي لقيت كام مولوتوفايه علي كام شمروخ
> اجيب هينفعوا في المظاهره ولا ايه ممنوع ولا ايه دلوني


*لا احنا هنا بنستعمل سلالاح ابيض بس 
سنج تلاقى 
سكاكين تلاقى مطاوى تلاقى 
لكن الشغب ممنوع وتقوليلى مولوتوف وبتاع لا ممنوع طبعا 
احنا متظاهرين سلمممين *
*ايه ده انا شاركت تانى معلشى بقا يا حبوا مش قادرة ابطل رغى لسانى بيكلنى اعمل ايه 
بس انا مش هنا زى ما اتفقنا ها* ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا احنا هنا بنستعمل سلالاح ابيض بس
> سنج تلاقى
> سكاكين تلاقى مطاوى تلاقى
> لكن الشغب دع وتقوليلى مولوتوف وبتاع لا ممنوع طبعا
> ...


سلام ابيض ممممممممم طيب معايا مسطره اخويا تنفع:t9:

استاذ عبود هيجي يطردنا من التوبيك بعون الله:w00t::w00t:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا احنا هنا بنستعمل سلالاح ابيض بس *
> *سنج تلاقى *
> *سكاكين تلاقى مطاوى تلاقى *
> *لكن الشغب دع وتقوليلى مولوتوف وبتاع لا ممنوع طبعا *
> ...


 ايوا ايواااا انت فى مووزانبيق هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تصدقى فكره -- هو مفيش غيييره رائس القبيله الموزنبيقى الشهيير بجماله و سحره و دلاله -- دودى مش هتقدر تقاومه--
 و خصوصا انه كلمته لا يونكن تنزل الارض ابدا--  ههههه لحسن يوريها العين الحامره-- لا لا لا دول بيورو العين البيضه -- بس بئا بيوروا اللسان الاحمر--


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام ابيض ممممممممم طيب معايا مسطره اخويا تنفع:t9:
> 
> استاذ عبود هيجي يطردنا من التوبيك بعون الله:w00t::w00t:


*ماشى ينفع بس خبيها بقى لتتخدى تحرى 
انا جرررررررررررريت يا اوختشى مش انتوا اللى بتنكشونى الله *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 مايو 2013)

دونا الغاليه 

افتكرت حديثا سابق عن الالوان دار بيننا وفي وقتها اعترفت شخصيا بعدم التمييز بينها 
لكن اليوم الموضوع مختلف اعترف لك وبصدق عن انتعاش هذه الحاسه 

يا اختي الغاليه بات هناك مساحه لونيه فارغه لايمكن لعين ان لا تميزها وتشعر بفراغ كبير ينادي لصاحبه الرجوع

لن اطيل الكلام 

طلبي ورجائي من الرب ان يكون المانع خير وترجعيلنا بالسلامه

 الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويبعدك عن اي مكروه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أهى أول لما رجعت __ حذفت لى نص المشاركة30:

بس تصدق ليها حق :w00t::w00t:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أهى أول لما رجعت __ حذفت لى نص المشاركة30:
> 
> بس تصدق ليها حق :w00t::w00t:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*:new6::new6::new6:

حمدالله ع السلامة يا دونا​*


----------



## bent el noor (17 مايو 2013)

دونا رجعت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعد ماقطعت التذكرة وجيت على ملا وشي !؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب حمد الله على سلامتك حبيبتى 










عبود .. عبود ... عبود 



اكيد انت مبسوط انها رجعت وزمانك بتقول الناس انشغلت برجوعها 
الحمد لله نسيوا السانكوشتات النستو هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2013)

لا مش رجعت و لا حاجه-- لما نقول دونا رجعت 
يعنى نفتح المنتدى و تبص تحت فى المتواجدين نلاقى حاجه اورنجيكا ملعلعه تحت--
مدام مش موجوده الارنجيكا يبقى لسا مش جت
و تبقى اوشااااعااااات
" اوشعااات اوشعااات بيقولوا فى عصباااات تبخطف فى الستااات اوشعاااات=== توقيع رااايه و سوكيننه"


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2013)

*دونا نبيل *فضلت مراقبها سنة.. وفي الأسبوع الأخير *بس *قربت خطوة واحدة.. راحت *خطفاني خطف بمحبتها*.. مش عارف أعبر عن شعوري.. عارف لما ترفع دراعك تفتح النملية يقوم كل اللي فيها نازل كله فجأة على دماغك؟ أهو ده كان إحساسي بالظبط.. طبعا الملافظ سعد، بس أنا قصدي *نملية المحبة*.. *نملية المشاعر*.. *نملية الأفكار*.. إيه نملية الأفكار دي؟ لسه أنا بردو مش عاجبني الكلام ده! نقول من الأول:

أنا كنت عابر سبيل تايه في أرض الله وفجأة لقيت قدامي *نبع محبة*.... أيوه كده يا بتـلتـل.. حلوة السكة دي:

أنا كنت عابر سبيل تايه في أرض الله وفجأة لقيت قدامي *نبع محبة*.. قرّبت أشرب فإذا بالنبع أصبح *نهر*.. النهر أصبح *بحر*.. البحر أصبح *محيط*.. والمحيط غويط غويط.. خفت أغرق ضحكلي الموج: تغرق إيه يا عبيط؟ ده *بحر دونا*.. حد يخاف من بحر دونا؟ دونا نبيل يـالنور قنديل يـالغنا مواويل يـالشوق مراسيل ورا مراسيل.. يـالندى ع الورود يـالبسمة ع الخدود يـالمحبة بدون حدود.. لجل عيونك نطلع ميت مظاهرة ونهتف ونكتب، بل حتى نِشعر من غير قيود.. لجل عيونك نطلع ميت مظاهرة... حتى لو طلعنا ورا عبود!

معلش يا صاحبي هي القافية اللي حكمت! :smile01


مبرسي يا برنس ع التوبيك الجميل ده.. صلواتنا جميعا نرفعها لأجل الغالية *دونا *وكل أحبائنا المحزونين.. ربنا يكون معاكم ومعانا ويمنحنا جميعا القوة والتحمل والأمل. ربنا يلمس قلوبكم وقلوبنا بسلامه، تملانا نعمته، وتتعطر حياتنا بكل رجاء وفرح ومسرة.


* * *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه و انا الى كنت بقول لعبود فى التقييم مين هيوزع الزيت و السكر--
> فكرتووووونى احنا بتوع النستووووو -- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اومال ايه يا حبوا افرض دونا
> منفذتش طلباتنا على طووووووووول
> نمووووووت من الجوع احنا بقى ولا اييييييييه
> هههههههههههه*​





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بريئ يابييييييه ههههههههههه





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنات انا فتحت الدرج عندي لقيت كام مولوتوفايه علي كام شمروخ
> اجيبهم هينفعوا في المظاهره ولا  ممنوع ولا ايه دلوني





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا احنا هنا بنستعمل سلالاح ابيض بس
> سنج تلاقى
> سكاكين تلاقى مطاوى تلاقى
> لكن الشغب ممنوع وتقوليلى مولوتوف وبتاع لا ممنوع طبعا
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا ايواااا انت فى مووزانبيق هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى فكره -- هو مفيش غيييره رائس القبيله الموزنبيقى الشهيير بجماله و سحره و دلاله -- دودى مش هتقدر تقاومه--
> و خصوصا انه كلمته لا يونكن تنزل الارض ابدا--  ههههه لحسن يوريها العين الحامره-- لا لا لا دول بيورو العين البيضه -- بس بئا بيوروا اللسان الاحمر--


*حد قالكم أنى فاتح كوافير حريمى هنا  ؟
أنا عامل مليونية علشان نرجع واحدة هتسيبنا منك ليها ليها 
مايصدقوا يلاقوا توبيك وهات يا لوك لوك 
ياسااااااااااااااتررر ...أسنانكو ما بتعرقش من كتر الرغى ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حد قالكم أنى فاتح كوافير حريمى هنا  ؟
> أنا عامل مليونية علشان نرجع واحدة هتسيبنا منك ليها ليها
> مايصدقوا يلاقوا توبيك وهات يا لوك لوك
> ياسااااااااااااااتررر ...أسنانكو ما بتعرقش من كتر الرغى ؟
> *​


*هههههههههههه لا يا استاذى بتيتا كلا 
احنا نتعب من الرغى 
اومال الرغى ده معمول ليه اصلا 
ماهو علشانا 
وبعدين مش انت كنت مضايق ان اربعة بس اللى قاموا بالمظاهرة 
ادينا لمنالك امة لااله الا الله *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> قرّبت أشرب فإذا بالنبع أصبح *نهر*..
> النهر أصبح *بحر*..
> البحر أصبح *محيط*..


*هتنسونى أوم اللغة فى المنتدى دة
يا عم.... النبع ُأصبح نهراً 
النهرُ أصبح بحراً
والبحرُ أصبح مُحيطاً
لأن " أصبح " من أخوات " صُبحى "
يرفع المبتدأ وينصب الخبر 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * وبعدين مش انت كنت مضايق ان اربعة بس اللى قاموا بالمظاهرة
> ادينا لمنالك امة لااله الا الله *​


*طاب ياستى ...جزاكى الله كل خير
المفرو بقى أعمل أية ؟
أنصب لهم مراجيح وألا آخد بالى من نصبة الشاى والكشرى ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب ياستى ...جزاكى الله كل خير
> المفرو بقى أعمل أية ؟
> أنصب لهم مراجيح وألا آخد بالى من نصبة الشاى والكشرى ؟
> *​


*ههههههههههه لا كان فيه ناس فى المظاهرة بتطالب بكنتاكى بس مش عارفة مين 
هما جايين يتظهروا ولا ياكلوا مش فاهمة انا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا كان فيه ناس فى المظاهرة بتطالب بكنتاكى بس مش عارفة مين
> هما جايين يتظهروا ولا ياكلوا مش فاهمة انا *​


*كنتاكى فرايد تشيكن بتاع الراجل الكوبارة دة اللى لابس عِمة ؟
هذا رِجسٌ من عمل الشيطان والعياذُ بالله 
وقانا الله وأياكم شر السبايسى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنتاكى فرايد تشيكن بتاع الراجل الكوبارة دة اللى لابس عِمة ؟
> هذا رِجسٌ من عمل الشيطان والعياذُ بالله
> وقانا الله وأياكم شر السبايسى
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مايو 2013)

معاكوا اكيد في الملونيه دي رغم ان مش بحب السياسة ^_^
بس كله الا دونا حببتي معــــــــاكـــــوا اكيـــــد

أول مره أعرف دا !!!
ربنا يجعها بالسلامه لينا ^_^
وربنا يفرح قلبك حببتي 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين 


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2013)

*الاستاذة دونا وعدت انها ستعوووووود قريبا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

> ...أسنانكو ما بتعرقش من كتر الرغى ؟


*لاء لاء انا بستعمل ريكسونا*


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه و انا الى كنت بقول لعبود فى التقييم مين هيوزع الزيت و السكر--
> فكرتووووونى احنا بتوع النستووووو -- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ايه الكلام ده ياحبو 
انتي فاكره انا من بتوع الزيت والسكر ولا النستو
فين اللؤلؤ يااختشي


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حد قالكم أنى فاتح كوافير حريمى هنا  ؟
> أنا عامل مليونية علشان نرجع واحدة هتسيبنا منك ليها ليها
> مايصدقوا يلاقوا توبيك وهات يا لوك لوك
> ياسااااااااااااااتررر ...أسنانكو ما بتعرقش من كتر الرغى ؟
> *​



*ياقساوة قلبك ياعبود
يعني انت مش عاوزنا طول اليوم نقول لوك لوك لوك لوك 
 طب دا احنا لو مالكناش نموت 
 امال ها نسيب الكلكه لمين يعني
دا حتي اخر احصائيه بتقول 
 أن السيدات تتحدث بما يقرب من 20 ألف كلمة في اليوم في المتوسط، في مقابل 7000 كلمة فقط ينطقها الرجل طوال يومه

*


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الاستاذة دونا وعدت انها ستعوووووود قريبا​*


حلو خالص انك عرفت توصلها استاذى
احنا غلابة مش عارفين :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الاستاذة دونا وعدت انها ستعوووووود قريبا​*


*مُتابعاتك معنا يا أستاذى ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الأعضاء المتفيسون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حد يعرف يفيس لنا التوبيك دة ؟ بتقولوا عليه اية ؟ يشير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد يشيشرهولنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأعضاء المتوتروون ...حد يتوتر لنا التوبيك على تويتر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى حركة " تمرُد " أجدع مننا ؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2013)

*مش بعرف أعبر
لكن
كل منتدى وله أعمدته
والأخت دونا من أساسيات المنتدى
لا يمكن ولا يحتمل أنى أدخل المنتدى ولا اجدها منوره المنتدى والدنيا كلها
*​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2013)

انا اول مره اشترك فى مليونيه 
متفقه معاك عبود هنزل علشان دونتى بس 
ارجعى يا دونتى بدونك المنتدى فيه سم قاتل لا تبعدى عنه ههههههههه
منتظراكى يا رفيقه الدرب نكمل مع بعض 
فى انتظراك يا اجمل دونا 
شكرا عبود على المليونيه الضخمه دى هى تستاهل ​


----------



## geegoo (18 مايو 2013)

دونا راجعة اكيد باذن ربنا ...


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

انا هشارك زى اللى بينزلوا التحرير وهما مش عارفيين ليه 

تيجى تسالهم انت نازل ليه يقولوا يا اما بتفرج 

يا اما اهو كده والسلام 

طبعا فى ناس بتكون ليها قضيه بتدافع عنها هما كتير 

بس انا ناااااو من النوع الاول 

 ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

انا معاكم يارجالة هههههههههههههههههههههه
فينك يادونا ياقمر انتى وحشتينى


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2013)

*بشكرك عبوود كتييير على محبتك الغاليه 
لفته جميله منك بس يا ترى اخدت اذن بالتظاهر ولا خالفت القانون الجديد 
وبشكر كل اللى افتقدنى هنا  وبشكر كل اللى اتصلوا بياا 
ربنا ما يحرمنى منكواا يا اغلى اعضاء فى اغلى منتدى​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مايو 2013)

القمر منور ... اهو بان
يا خواتي اربعتاشر كمان​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بشكرك عبوود كتييير على محبتك الغاليه
> لفته جميله منك بس يا ترى اخدت اذن بالتظاهر ولا خالفت القانون الجديد
> وبشكر كل اللى افتقدنى هنا  وبشكر كل اللى اتصلوا بياا
> ربنا ما يحرمنى منكواا يا اغلى اعضاء فى اغلى منتدى​*


*نحنو لا ياهومونا قوانين 
انا أخدت موافقة من ماى روك نفسه 
( آمييييييييية ) بقى ودارى عنه المشاركة دى قبل ما يشّرطنى
ولو معرفتيش يعنى أية آمييييية 
خلى حوبو تشرحها لك 
:new6::new6::new6:

حمد لله ع السلامة 
أتفض الأعتصام يا رجالة 
مين بقى كان عايز كنتاكى ومين عايز سوسييس ؟؟
:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

*منورة يا دوندون 
مش تغيبى عننا تانى بقى 
لحسن احنا تعبنا اووووووووى فى المظاهرة دى 
ولاحدش كان بيسال فينا بلقمة حتى هههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نحنو لا ياهومونا قوانين
> انا أخدت موافقة من ماى روك نفسه
> ( آمييييييييية ) بقى ودارى عنه المشاركة دى قبل ما يشّرطنى
> ولو معرفتيش يعنى أية آمييييية
> ...


انا كنت عاوزة كنتاكى يا استاذى 
اصل بعيد عنك كل ماراوح كنتاكى علشان اكل هناك تكون زحمة 
يوووه دى قصة طويلة هبقى احكيلك عليها بعدين 
مغامراتى مع كنتاكى هههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * لحسن احنا تعبنا اووووووووى فى المظاهرة دى *​


*يا حبة عينى ؟ ...اول مرة أشوف بنت حوا بتتعب من الرغى !!!
*


> *ولاحدش كان بيسال فينا بلقمة حتى هههههه*


*ياللا يا جعانين من هنا
مش لسة مأكلكم كنتاكى ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا حبة عينى ؟ ...اول مرة أشوف بنت حوا بتتعب من الرغى !!!
> *
> ايون اومال ايه ده احنا صوتنا راح فيها خالص
> 
> ...


فين ده اللى ما شوفنا حتى شندوشت فووووووووول


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فين ده اللى ما شوفنا حتى شندوشت فووووووووول


*
هو إنتى كتبتى حلمك و لا لسة ؟؟؟ 


:mus25:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو إنتى كتبتى حلمك و لا لسة ؟؟؟ ​*


*اية علاقة حلمها هنا ؟؟؟
" يُحذف "
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

*هو إنتى كتبتى حلمك و لا لسة ؟؟؟

ايوووووووون تم يا افندم 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية علاقة حلمها هنا ؟؟؟
> " يُحذف "
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية علاقة حلمها هنا ؟؟؟
> " يُحذف "
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*يا شيخ خضيتنى حسبتك دونا

قولت ديه لسة راجعة 

و إنتوا الاتنين كدة مبحلقين لنا فى توقيعكم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نحنو لا ياهومونا قوانين
> انا أخدت موافقة من ماى روك نفسه
> ( آمييييييييية ) بقى ودارى عنه المشاركة دى قبل ما يشّرطنى
> ولو معرفتيش يعنى أية آمييييية
> ...



*فكرتنى يا عبود باليوم اللى كنا قاعدين فيه مع حبوا ف الكنيسه وكنا بنحاول نشرحلها معنى كلمة أمييييية دى ..مقولكش على المعاناه لحد ما وصلها المعنى :giveup: ههههههههه*
* انا عاوزه شاورمه من عند شاكر أنا صاحبة المليونيه دى :59:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و إنتوا الاتنين كدة مبحلقين لنا فى توقيعكم
> ​*


*خلاص ...بطلى تدخلى التوبيك وفى أيدك سندوتش
وأحنا نبطل بحلقة 

*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا شيخ خضيتنى حسبتك دونا
> 
> قولت ديه لسة راجعة
> 
> ...


*اخس عليكى يا ايرينى قصدك انى بخض *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرتنى يا عبود باليوم اللى كنا قاعدين فيه مع حبوا ف الكنيسه وكنا بنحاول نشرحلها معنى كلمة أمييييية دى ..مقولكش على المعاناه لحد ما وصلها المعنى :giveup: ههههههههه*
> * انا عاوزه شاورمه من عند شاكر أنا صاحبة المليونيه دى :59:*


*شااااورمة ...!!!!
هو يعنى مليونية أصلاً ؟
هكون " شاكر " فضلك لو شرحتى لى

:smile01:smile01:smile01

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شااااورمة ...!!!!
> هو يعنى مليونية أصلاً ؟
> هكون " شاكر " فضلك لو شرحتى لى
> 
> ...



*ولما هى مفيهاااش شاورمه رجعتوووونى ليه بقى :act23:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولما هى مفيهاااش شاورمه رجعتوووونى ليه بقى :act23:*


*لآلآلآلآ
إن كان على كدة يبقى كُفتة وطرب يا أنهار
دة احنا هناكل " طرب "
:smile01
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

منوره حبيبت قلبى من جديد


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2013)

بأمانه الرب
نورتى مكانك الرائع الجميل
خادمه وأخت  غاليه لى وللكل
ربنا ما يحرمنا من فيض طلتك ومحبتك
لنفرش أرضيه المنتدى بالورود والياسمين والريحان 
الرب يباركك يا غاليه​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2013)

ايه ده انا شمه ريحه اكل وكنتاكى وشاورمه 

ايه يا عبود عامل حفله علشان رجوع دونا  انا اسمى مكتوب 

منور يا اغلى دونا حبيبتى 
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 مايو 2013)

انا مش فاهم حاجة

لقيت الناس الحلوة اللي هنا فرحانين بيهيسوا

قلت آجي اشاركهم




والنعمة انا بحب ست الكل الغالية دونا 
فاضل حاجة من الكنتاكي يا عبده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرتنى يا عبود باليوم اللى كنا قاعدين فيه مع حبوا ف الكنيسه وكنا بنحاول نشرحلها معنى كلمة أمييييية دى ..مقولكش على المعاناه لحد ما وصلها المعنى :giveup: ههههههههه*
> * انا عاوزه شاورمه من عند شاكر أنا صاحبة المليونيه دى :59:*



*ومين اللي وصل لها الفكره ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

*نووورتي يادودو
بجد وحشتينا اوووووووووووي
اوعي تغيبي تاني عننا ..


لو سمحت انا كنت طالبة حزمتين جرجير بس الاولدر موصلنيش*


----------

